# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Jörðgarð Map of the Week #403 - Black Fortress Dungeon Inner Chamber

## Mark Oliva

Map of the Week No. 403 is from the forthcoming Jörðgarð Trails adventure "A Tale of 2 Books." This week we see the inner chamber of the dungeon's fourth level.  This chamber appears to be the wizard's chamber that the PCs have been seeking.

1.  Hidden Doorway from Outer Chamber.

2.  Bookshelves.

3.  Three Wizards' Workbenches.

4.  Glowing Magic Circle.

5.  Desk with Book and Skeleton.

6.  Hidden Exit Doors.

7.  Stairway to Level 5.

You can get this battlemap in two versions:

1. The Fractal Mapper (TM) 8 version in FMP format (8.7 MB) from the Jörðgarð website.

2. As a JPG flat map of 3000 x 2100 Pixels (2 MB) above.

Both versions are released for personal and commercial use under the Open Game License Version 1.0a, which you can read on the Jörðgarð website at:

https://www.vintyri.org/joerdhgardh/

Next week: Black Fortress Level 5

----------

